
MacBook Multitouch - soundsop
http://www.steike.com/code/multitouch/
======
jmah
Wow, the trackpad detects at least 10 touches on my 2008 MacBook Pro. The
angle property seems a bit too noisy to be useful, though.

~~~
ealf
Mine goes to 11... literally. I wonder if they did it on purpose (they could
have chosen any value).

~~~
DannoHung
Where'd you get an eleventh... fing... er...

EWWWWW

------
quizbiz
How does the old macbook know between 1 fingers and 2?

~~~
jrnkntl
Although it isn't entirely clear at the source, I think this script only
accounts for the macbooks that actually _have_ a multitouch trackpad. With
this script it's possible to read the input and do whatever you like with it.

~~~
sfphotoarts
Indeed that is true, try compiling this on a MacBook without a trackpad that
doesn't support Multitouch and the callback never fires.

------
diN0bot
is there a way to do this in python directly (not cppython)?

~~~
evgen
It does not appear that the multitouch bits are directly supported by the
pyobjc bridge, but when wrapped in a framework they can be accessed via
pyobjc. Check out Touche [<http://nuigroup.com/forums/viewthread/2747/>] for
an alternative that might provide enough of a framework hook for pyobjc to
work.

------
thomasfl
How do I compile this thing?

~~~
jmah
Copy the first code listing into "test.m", the second into "Makefile", and run
make.

